# [Review] Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 – dünner und besser?



## lunar19 (17. März 2013)

*[Review] Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 – dünner und besser?*

[Review] Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 – dünner und besser?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inhaltsverzeichnis

Danksagung
Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Persönlicher erster Eindruck
Verpackung/Lieferumfang
Der Lüfter im Detail
Montage
Kühlleistung
Lautstärke
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
Danksagung

An dieser Stelle geht ein großes Dankeschön an die Firma Prolimatech, welche mir die Produkte sehr schnell zur Verfügung stellte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Einleitung

Wer kennt es nicht, der CPU-Kühler ist montiert, alles sitzt fest und nur der Lüfter fehlt noch. Doch erst im Nachhinein stellt man fest, dass zwischen Arbeitsspeicher und Kühler nicht die nötigen 25mm Platz sind und der Lüfter nicht passt. Das bedeutet meist von vorn beginnen und einen anderen Kühler einbauen. Doch für eben dieses Problem stellt der taiwanesische Kühlerspezialist „Prolimatech“ nun eine passende Lösung vor. Statt der normalen 2,5cm sind die neuen Ultra Sleek Vortex 14-Lüfter nur 1,5cm breit und sollen so kompatibler und anwendungsfreundlicher sein. Doch kann ein dünner Lüfter auch auf dem Niveau eines Referenzmodells spielen oder reicht die Leistung nicht aus? Das werden wir nun im Test klären.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Spezifikationen

Doch zunächst die Spezifikationen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um auch die Herstellermeinung mit einzubringen, ist diese im Spoiler eingebunden:


Spoiler



17 bladed fan specially engineered to provide high static pressure and wind volume while reducing noise.
(=_Es sind 17 speziell entwickelte Lüfterblätter verbaut, um den hohen statischen Druck und den Durchsatz zu ermöglichen. Dabei wurde die Lautstärke reduziert._)

Only 15 mm thick! Allows the USV Fan to be installed in smaller spaces that 25 mm fans won't fit!
(=_Nur 15mm dick! Dies erlaubt dem USV-Lüfter da installiert zu warden, wo die 25mm-Modelle nicht passen._)

Variable fan speed from 500 to 1000 RPM with PWM.
(=_Über die PWM-Technologie können variable Lüftergeschwindigkeiten von 500 bis 100 RPM erreicht werden._)

A full 14 cm fan that fits in 12 cm fan mounts!
(=_Ein vollwertiger 14cm-Lüfter, der die Bohrungen für 12cm-Lüfter besitzt._)

Light weight, reducing stress on boards already burdened with heavy heatsinks!
(=_Niedriges Gewicht, welches Mainboards entlasten soll, welches schon schwere Kühler zu tragen haben._)

Especially suited for Home Theater PCs and smaller cases, where excellent cooling ability and quiet operation is desired.
(=_Speziell geeignet für HTPCs und kleinere Gehäuse, welche trotzdem exzellenter Kühlung und niedriger Lautstärke bedürfen._)


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Verpackung/Lieferumfang

Prolimatech liefert den Lüfter in einer, der Dicke des Produkts entsprechenden, schlanken Verpackung aus, welche in den Firmenfarben Weiß und Blau gehalten ist. Auf der Vorderseite ist der Ultra Sleek Vortex in realer Größe abgebildet und kann auch durch ein kleines Sichtfenster betrachtet werden. Darüber sind der Produktname sowie das Hauptfeature abgedruckt. Auf der Rückseite finden sich dann zunächst die Spezifikationen sowie eine englische Beschreibung der Eigenschaften. Auch ein kurzes Text über die Firma an sich ist vorhanden. Im oberen Bereich findet sich dann noch ein Diagramm, welches den Lüfter mit dem Blue Vortex 14 aus dem gleichen Hause vergleicht. Auf den Seiten findet sich wieder der Name des Lüfters.



Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Öffnet man die Lasche an der Oberseite der Verpackung, so kann man eine Hülle herausziehen, welche den gesamten Lieferumfang darstellt. In dieser ist der Lüfter sowie die Utensilien. Beide Teile sind voneinander getrennt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Lieferumfang gehören also neben dem „Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14“ vierLüfterschrauben zur Montage im Gehäuse sowie ein Adapter von Molex auf PWM. Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst:

Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14
4 Lüfterschrauben
Molex-PWM-Adapter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen, dass der Lüfter angemessen verpackt und sicher gelagert. Das notwendige Zubehör ist mitgeliefert, es geht allerdings auch nicht darüber hinaus und bleibt im überschaubaren Rahmen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Persönlicher erster Eindruck

Als ich den Ultra Sleek Vortex zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, habe ich mir zunächst darüber Gedanken gemacht, inwiefern der Lüfter mit einer Drehzahl von max. 1000 RPM und der reduzierten Dicke überhaupt auf die normale Leistung eines Lüfters kommen soll. Was ebenfalls interessant werden würde, ist die Lautstärke, da solche dünnen Lager wahrscheinlich noch nicht so ausgefeilt sind wie die der „normalen“ Lüfter. Insofern ist der Test bezüglich Lautstärke und Leistung her offen und es wird sich zeigen müssen, ob das Produkt mit Anderen mithalten kann.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Der Lüfter im Detail

Allgemein​
Allgemein betrachtet läuft der Lüfter mit einer Drehzahl von 500 bis 1000 Umdrehungen und gehört somit zu den langsameren (und oft leiseren) Produkten. Außerdem ist er im 140mm-Format gebaut, was bedeutet, dass die gleiche Leistung eines 120mm-Lüfters hier durch weniger Lautheit erkauft werden kann. Der Ventilator besitzt 17 Lüfterblätter und ist in einen abgerundeten Rahmen eingesetzt. Dieser bietet neben den Ausmaßen eines 140mm-Lüfters nur die Bohrungen für einen 120mm-Lüfter. Angeschlossen wird das Produkt über den 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss. Das komplette Produkt ist in schwarzer Farbe gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorderseite​
Schaut man sich den Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 von vorn an, so fallen natürlich zunächst die zahlreichen Lüfterblätter ins Auge, welche im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen kleiner wirken. Die Blätter sind zwar abgeschrägt, besitzen allerdings keine besonderen Merkmale wie Einkerbungen oder Vertiefungen. Sie sind glatt. Ausgehend vom Lager, welches mit einem „Prolimatech“-Aufkleber versehen ist, ordnen sich diese gleichmäßig an. An den Ecken finden sich dann die Bohrungen für das 120mm-Format, um den Kühler kompatibler zu machen. An den Ecken ist der Rahmen abgerundet und passt so hoffentlich besser in die Lüfterslots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Seiten​
Zu den Seiten ist zu sagen, dass diese „normal“ geformt sind und insgesamt eine runde Kontur erzeugen. Hier wird auch sichtbar, dass der Lüfter vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen dünner ist und so besser an CPU-Kühlern oder anderem befestigt werden kann. Leider ist an den Seiten keine Kennzeichnung der Laufrichtung vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rückseite​
Auf der Rückseite des Vortex 14 zeigt sich dann die erste Veränderung einem normalen Lüfter gegenüber. Auf konventionell gestalteten Modellen finden sich meist nur vier Streben, welche den Rotor in Position halten, an diesem Ventilator sind es fünf. Eine davon beinhaltet die Kabeldurchführung für den Strom. In der Mitte ist wieder ein Aufkleber, auf welchem diesmal aber die wichtigsten Daten beschrieben sind und unter welchem das Kabel einmündet. Auch hinten zeigen sich wieder die Bohrungen sowie der an den Innenkanten abgerundete Rahmen zur besseren Luftdurchführung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Kabel​
Das Anschlusskabel ist ein 4-Pin-PWM-Kabel, welches eine präzise Steuerung des Lüfters über die PC-Software ermöglicht. Es ist mit einer schwarzen Gummiummantelung versehen. Der Anschluss kann rund 25cm entfernt vom Ansatz am Lüfter stattfinden. Außerdem befindet sich im Lieferumfang auch ein Adapter, mit welchem der Lüfter an das Netzteil angeschlossen werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vergleich mit dem „regulären“ Format​
Stellt man den Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 neben einen Lüfter im „normalen“ Format, so fällt neben der Dicke auch die veränderte Form des Rahmens auf. Der hier verwendete Nanoxia-Lüfter ist nicht an den Ecken abgerundet, sondern besitzt einen quadratischen Rahmen. Wichtigstes Merkmal ist allerdings die geringe Dicke, welche vor allem im Bildvergleich auffällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Montage

CPU-Kühler​
Am Kühler für den Prozessor erfolgt die Montage wie es von diesem vorgegeben wird. Dadurch, dass die Bohrungen für das 120mm-Format gemacht sind, ist es einfach, den Lüfter an einem konventionellen Kühler zu befestigen. Das Problem dabei ist allerdings, dass der Kühler aufgrund der geringen Dicke mit den Lüfterklemmen (z.B. des Scythe Mugen 2) nicht kompatibel ist. Da diese auf das reguläre Format mit 2,5cm Breite ausgelegt sind, muss hier mit einem handelsüblichen Gummi verstärkt werden. Dies beeinträchtigt zwar die Optik, die Leistung sollte jedoch nicht beeinflusst werden. 

Gehäuse​
Aufgrund des begrenzten Lieferumfangs ist die Montage im Gehäuse über Entkoppler nicht möglich. Es werden vier normale Lüfterschrauben mitgeliefert, welche dann an den entsprechenden Positionen Verwendung finden können. Auch hier muss allerdings wieder darauf geachtet werden, dass der Lüfter in das Format passt, da er zwar die Bohrungen der kleineren Exemplare besitzt, aber die Rahmengröße trotzdem 120mm in der Breite und der Höhe übersteigt.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Kühlleistung

Kommen wir nun dazu, die Kühlleistung zu bewerten. Doch zunächst das Testsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gilt es für die Hersteller, einen guten Ausgleich zwischen der Drehzahl und dem Luftdurchsatz sowie der Lautheit zu finden. Drehen die Lüfter schnell, steigt natürlich auch die Leistung. Diese wird dann allerdings über eine höhere Lautstärke erkauft. Umgedreht ist es so, dass bei niedriger Lautstärke der CPU-Kühler o.ä. zu wenig Luft bekommen kann und die Leistung rapide abnimmt. Von daher ist es hier nötig, einen geeigneten Zwischenweg zu finden.

Getestet wird in zwei Abläufen. Zum einen werden im Idle die Temperaturen des Prozessors ermittelt, zum anderen unter Last. Dafür wird die CPU per CoreDamage künstlich aufgeheizt. Dann wird der Lüfter in drei Stufen per Adapter geregelt, auf 5, 7 und 12 Volt. 

Schauen wir uns die Ergebnisse an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Auswertung:_ Es zeigt sich, dass der Ultra Sleek Vortex in jedem Fall mit dem starken be quiet! SilentWing im 135- bzw. 140mm-Format mithalten kann. Vor allem im Idle kann der Lüfter punkten, da hier die langsame Drehzahl nicht so sehr eine Rolle spielt. Unter Last kann sich dieser dann knapp an die Spitze setzen, was jedoch vor allem auf die unterschiedliche Drehzahl zurückzuführen ist, da der SilentWing mit bis zu 1500 RPM arbeitet. Der USV dreht mit maximal 1000 RPM. Insgesamt bewegt sich der USV 14-Lüfter auf dem hohen Niveau des SilentWing und kann auch den Slip Stream aus dem Hause Scythe gut begegnen. Eine überzeugende Leistung für das kleine Format.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Lautstärke

Ein weiteres Ausschlusskriterium für den Kauf eines neuen Lüfters ist die Lautstärke. Diese wird, wie oben beschrieben, von der Drehzahl beeinflusst. Da der Ultra Sleek Vortex nur mit rund 1000 Umdrehungen pro Minute dreht, ist zunächst davon auszugehen, dass er recht leise arbeiten wird. Doch wie erreicht er die gute Leistung wirklich?

Im Idle, also dem niedrigen Drehzahlbereich, ist der Lüfter so gut wie nicht wahrzunehmen. Vor allem unter 5V ist dieser nicht zu hören. Auch unter 7V setzt sich dieses Bild fort.
Unter Last, also bei voller Drehzahl, vernimmt man dann zwar ein Rauschen, welches allerdings keineswegs störend ist. Das dieses vom Luftzug und nicht dem Lüfter ausgeht, ist auch hier eine überzeugende Lautstärke geboten.

Insgesamt leistet sich der USV keine Schwächen bei der Lautstärke und überzeugt auch hier. Setzt man diese noch in Relation zur Kühlleistung, ist dies ein sehr gutes Bild.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Fazit

Kommt man nun zum Fazit, so ist zu sagen, dass der Prolimatech ein überzeugender Lüfter ist, welcher sich nur kleine Schwächen leistet. Positiv fällt auf, die Kühlleistung nicht durch das dünne Format eingeschränkt wird und gute Werte abliefert. Setzt man dies auch in Relation zur Lautstärke, welche sehr gering ist, kann der Lüfter als kühl und leise beschrieben werden. Außerdem ist er gut verwendbar in kleinen Gehäusen und auf Radiatoren, wo wenig Platz gegeben ist. Negativ fällt auf, dass der Lieferumfang recht wenig Zubehör umfasst, was bei einem Preis von fast 17€ schon angemessen wäre. Außerdem ist der Lüfter nicht universell verwendbar, da z.B. Lüfterklammern nicht auf die Größe zugeschnitten sind. So müssen andere Lösungen wie Gummis oder alternative und teurere Klemmen Anwendung finden. Insgesamt sind dies jedoch kleinere Schwächen, welche das Gesamtbild nicht nennenswert trüben. Somit ist es legitim, dem Ultra Sleek Vortex 14-Lüfter den Goldaward zu verleihen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Weiterführende Links

Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 bei Prolimatech: Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 | Prolimatech

Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 im PCGH-Preisvergleich: Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## lunar19 (5. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 – dünner und besser?*

So, damit geht dieses Review online. Ich hoffe, es gefällt und würde mich über Kritik, Anregungen oder ein Feedback freuen. 

Viel Spaß damit ​


----------



## Jackey555 (5. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 – dünner und besser?*

Jap, sehr nettes Review. Sehr interessant, dass die Kühlleistung nicht abnimmt. Das war bei den Slims von Scythe o.ä. ja immer der Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 – dünner und besser?*

Irritierend: Im Text werden 100, 75 und 50 Prozent Lüfterdrehzahl via Software genannt, in den Benchmarks und später im Text ist dann wieder von 12, 7 und 5 Volt die Rede.


----------



## lunar19 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 – dünner und besser?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Irritierend: Im Text werden 100, 75 und 50 Prozent Lüfterdrehzahl via Software genannt, in den Benchmarks und später im Text ist dann wieder von 12, 7 und 5 Volt die Rede.


 
Hallo, danke für den Hinweiß. Da ich Probleme mit Speedfan hatte, musste ich bei den Messungen dann doch zu den Adaptern greifen, also sind die Zahlen mit Volt-Angaben richtig und die Drehzahl-Angaben falsch. Ich werde es ändern


----------



## Cyrus10000 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 – dünner und besser?*

Spiegelt meinen persönlichen Eindruck gut wieder. Als Silentfreak war der Lüfter wirklich eine Bereicherung. Das ist einer der wenigen PWM-Lüfter, welcher runtergeregelt keine störenden Geräusche von sich gibt. Bei 500-575 RPM drehen sich mittlerweile vier Stück (zwei MK26, zwei Genesis) und selbst bei voller Drehzahl hört man ein angenehmes Rauschen und kein Klackern/Schleifen/Brummen.

Volle Empfehlung auch von mir.


----------



## Nils_93 (21. Oktober 2016)

*Fehler in den Spezifikationen?!*

Ist zwar ein älteres Review, dennoch möchte ich gerne auf einen Fehler hinweisen:

In den Spezifikationen (Tabelle) ist die Rede vom Noctua NF-F12 und nicht dem hier eigentlich getesteten Prolimatech Lüfter. Eventuell handelt es sich nur um einen Tippfehler, oder aber die Tabelle ist inkorrekt, denn auf Geizhals werden als Luftdurchsatz 166,5 m³/h angegeben, während hier die Rede von 98 m³/h ist.

Danke anyways für den Test,

LG


----------

